# Taking Clen Before Bed



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys

I was wondering how many of you take clen before you go to sleep, if so do u have any problems sleeping etc.

I just started clean @ 40ug yesterday and **** me I was in a right muddle all day, I really don't think it would be worth it for the sake of not being able to function all day.

If i were to take before bed... 3g of taurine and a banana, would that go down well?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

none, it's abit silly to take it before bed, as your body would be buzzing, when it's supposed to be in a rest mode.. best to take it in the morning and before training, not before bed..


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Try it mate. But i'm pretty sure you will struggle sleeping!


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Not before bed mate, your last dose needs to be about 3-4pm and watch your caffine intake


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

I lasted around 9 days on it last year maxing out at 80ug. I dunno if the stuff is for me tbh, as I couldn't think at all.

I can't recall it being that bad before, lethargy done me in last time. and its the same Chinese Tub.

Would upping the potassisum help with sides?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Ahh took tabs with some food around 2pm today didnt feel half as bad as i did yesterday.

what should we limit caffine intake too 2-3-4 cups coffee ed?


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Doesn't make sense to take a stimulant before bed :/ keep it to the morning mate


----------



## -CP- (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeh I would deffo advise not to have before bed you will get ZERO sleep!

Best time is first thing in morning


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

DoubleXL- said:


> Doesn't make sense to take a stimulant before bed :/ keep it to the morning mate


Im gonna see how i go taking @ 2pm time as i cant handel the shakes and **** while at work, i can deal with them when im at the gym or at home lol


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

laup said:


> Im gonna see how i go taking @ 2pm time as i cant handel the shakes and **** while at work, i can deal with them when im at the gym or at home lol


Yeah try that, have you tried dropping the dose to a shake that you can handle? Also your body builds up a tollerance to shakes really quickly, if it's recent that you've started taking it then carry on for a couple more days, no days off and see how it ends up!

Worst case scenario, clen isn't for you. It isn't the be all and end all of fat loss!


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

DoubleXL- said:


> Yeah try that, have you tried dropping the dose to a shake that you can handle? Also your body builds up a tollerance to shakes really quickly, if it's recent that you've started taking it then carry on for a couple more days, no days off and see how it ends up!
> 
> Worst case scenario, clen isn't for you. It isn't the be all and end all of fat loss!


No u are right, I started with 40ug. the chinease tabs come in 40ug, Ill see how i get on today. if not im gonna knock it on the head.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

laup said:


> No u are right, I started with 40ug. the chinease tabs come in 40ug, Ill see how i get on today. if not im gonna knock it on the head.


Chinese Clen in 40ug ? thought it was 20ug ? are you taking these ?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

GShock said:


> Chinese Clen in 40ug ? thought it was 20ug ? are you taking these ?


same as them look on the left picture it says 40ug


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

laup said:


> same as them look on the left picture it says 40ug


I picked a picture from google, checking mine and fcu king **** I was convinced they were 20ug and they aren't there 40ug lol


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

lol u nutter, i think the rest come in 20ug like alpha phama etc


----------



## huuuge (Sep 29, 2009)

I've taken it before bed and had no problems sleeping.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Just switched from 120 ug chinease clen. And done 120 alpha pharma. Ended up havin to go to sleep lol


----------

